# Everything's on fire!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Argggggg..... some of you may have heard about all the fires in California? Well the smoke is killing me! I'm getting frustrated and short tempered and Rufus wants me opening the back door every five minutes and won't come in. uke:

We, over on the west coast, were hit with horrible lightning storms last Saturday morning and California has over 842 fires from lightnining strikes. :flame: Mendocino County still has over 110 fires burning and many of the blazes aren't even being tended to yet due to lack of enough firemen. The smoke is awful. My home has been bathed in smoke with sprinklings of ash since last Sat. The skies above are grey and the sun casts a red glow through the smoke. We are in a valley here and the smoke settles right in. :rant: It's been so bad some people are wearing face masks...like the UPS guys and ME! I'm sick of all the smoke and when you open your door to go out it lets more smoke into the house.  Thus, Rufus' game of ringing the bell to go out and then NOT doing his business but wandering around aimlessly in the yard~then scratch at the door to come in~~is NOT funny! :frusty: 

We have firefighters coming from other areas, heck other states!, and have set up a home camp at the fairgrounds to help fight the fires. I'm home from work today because I just don't want to go in! UGH! It's worse in town than it is at the house, but it's still bad at the house. The dogs are getting restless, because they don't get to play outside. Just a quick trip to potty and then hurry back into the house! Shamouti has had several potty accidents in the house too, since they aren't getting as much time to run outside so I let them run free indoors. Then before you know it, there's a poo under a chair. uke:  It looks like this will go on too. I can't say next week is looking any the better. On the bright side my home isn't threatend by fire. Yeah, I'm trying to count my blessings, but geez, it's still pretty awful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your problems living with the aftermath of the fires. I really hope it ends sooner rather than later. On the plus side, thank goodness you don't have to worry about losing your home on top of all your other concerns.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and all the others suffering from this.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't imagine what it would be like to have constant smoke to breath. I can't stand it when the neighbor burns leaves in the fall! Here in the midwest we have plenty of water to put out those fires if we could just get it there! We've had three inches of rain the last two days with more storms expected tonight. Many people have been displaced with nowhere to go and nothing to come back to. The weather this year has been crazy everywhere! 
I'm happy to hear there is no threat to your home but I certainly can understand the problems with all the smoke and ash. YUK!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Christy, I am sorry to hear how wide spread this is. My prayers are with you and your fur babies and all of you in the Area. Is there someplace you could pack up and drive to this weekend to get a bit of a break? Or is it too wide spread? 

Hugs and prayers. I hope you all get a nice cool cleansing rain real soon.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Christy...that just sounds miserable. I hope things get better soon...for you AND the pups.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Missy, hubby and son have plans all weekend...events and obligations, then are leving next week to go camping with the Scouts. If I go anywhere to get away it would only be me and the doggies.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the whole state, it seems, is on fire. Even in the city of SF we are shrouded in smoke. The dog walkers are cutting back on the adventurous walks. The natives and their dogs are getting restless.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

UNFORTUNATELY IN CALIFORNIA IT WON'T RAIN TILL NOVEMBER...

SO WE JUST HOPE FOR A HUGE FOG BANK!!! ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh! We've had a reprieve from the heavy smoke yesterday and today. When you open the door, it is still smokey and you can smell it, but nothing like it was before. You're a lot closer to the fires than we are though.

On Sunday, we went up to a winery for lunch and it was really smokey up there too. (This was the next day after the lightning had started all the additional fires.) We were talking to a family that lives in the Santa Cruz mountains. The father said that he was standing outside and looked up just as lightning struck the tree in front of him and caught fire. How freaky is that?

I have a lot of firefighters in my family and my brother just got called down to the huge fire in Monterey. They had a firefighting caravan dispatch from the northeast part of the Bay Area, picking up trucks of firefighters on their way down at many of the stations. They all arrived last night and headed out to give reprieve to the firefighters who have already been working on it. It sounds really bad down there. Last I heard, they had only 3% containment on that fire.

Here is a current map of the fires that are known to the U.S. Forest Service (all across the U.S., but you can narrow in on California and see how bad it is): http://activefiremaps.fs.fed.us/

I'm not sure if my brother is working the Basin Complex or the Indians fire. My guess is Indians due to the size.

Christy, it's hard to tell by looking at that map. Which fire(s) are closest to you? Soda? Mill?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> UNFORTUNATELY IN CALIFORNIA IT WON'T RAIN TILL NOVEMBER...
> 
> SO WE JUST HOPE FOR A HUGE FOG BANK!!! ound:ound:


Fog???? It looks like it but it is just a smokey sky here in SF :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and Christy, pull out those ex-pens! Shamouti needs confinement before he starts getting into an indoor accident problem.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, and Christy, pull out those ex-pens! Shamouti needs confinement before he starts getting into an indoor accident problem.


Kimberly, We have fires pretty evenly to the east and the west and the smoke just settles in on us.  The Soda fire is just as close as the fires out in the Boonville, Philo area.

I have the ex-pen set up but just as soon as the boys come in from pottying and I THINK it's safe, I let them run and play and then oops! *sigh I have them both leashed right now. I feel so bad when I leash Shamouti so I can watch him and then Rufus keeps trying to play and rolling him all over the floor.

http://www.ukiahdailyjournal.com/ Here's a map of the fires ~~ not the greatest map.

and here's a satalite pic. It's sideways and the large light area is the ocean against the coastline. You can see just how many fires there are here and get an idea of what the smoke is like. The smoke all blows in from the coast.

http://extras.ukiahdailyjournal.com/extras/images/hires_sat_fires.jpg


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh Christy, I am so sorry at that you are living with the aftermath of the fires. I do hope that all the fires end soon. Hope things improve for you speedily. 

Kimberly, good luck to your brother and all the other figherfighters in your family and their colleagues.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh how scary and frustrating Christy, Riley & Monte send you some kisses in hopes to brighten you day very soon.

Kimberly good thoughts also to your brother and other family members to keep them safe.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got word that my brother is working the Basin Complex fire, but the two fires are almost connected now. In addition, the Weather Service is expecting more lightning too. Yuck. (Thank you Poornima & Leeann.)

Christy, your links were interesting to view. I can see why you'd get the Philo smoke especially! Did you see the link on how to make a DIY air filter? I might do that if we get another wave of smoke.

Not to discount your irritation, especially since you are getting way more smoke than we are, but I'm so grateful that it is only smoke. My dad's home is in the Santa Cruz mountains and they've had to be ready to evacuate twice out of three huge fires in the last month (or however long it's been). Their home has been safe, thankfully, but one of our forum members has a relative that did lose her home. The family we talked to at the winery on Sunday said the kids were freaked out because they saw horses burning as they were leaving the fire. Yes, living horses were dying before their eyes. These fires are doing so much damage and people are losing homes, property, animals and their own lives. Nevertheless, the smoke is still bothersome.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Christy, you are really in the thick of all that smoke! Unfortunately I think it might get worse as they're expecting more lightening/thunderstorms this weekend possibly setting off more fires. Ugh! I don't blame you for being :frusty:

Maybe you should come down here on Sunday for the playdate :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debby, are you guys in the clear over there?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- I'm sorry to hear about your situation. These fires are just awful. I don't have any asthma or lung problems, but when I was having lunch with a girlfriend, I suddenly lost my voice and my throat seemed to tighten up. It was difficult to get a deep breath. It was from the awful air quality. You can't even see the sun. I hope they get this all under control soon.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Kimberly - Air quality is bad here, but I'm sure not nearly as bad as what Christy is experiencing and it feels real muggy too this morning.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christy, I got a little headache just 'reading' about all the smoke you mentioned. I guess I should be thankful for the climate I'm so 'frustrated' about (high 90's, cloudy and HUMID). Hugs to you and hopes for fresh air your way!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, I can't imagine how bad it is for you. Up until yesterday I was grateful that it was merely very hazy at my house but yesterday we had heavy smoke smells and a lot less visibility. The winds had changed apparently and we were getting smoke from the northern and southern fires but it's mild compared to what you must be going through. The majority of the fires are up your way. I hope you get relief soon! I hope we all get relief soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I just got word that my brother is working the Basin Complex fire, but the two fires are almost connected now. In addition, the Weather Service is expecting more lightning too. Yuck. (Thank you Poornima & Leeann.)
> 
> Christy, your links were interesting to view. I can see why you'd get the Philo smoke especially! Did you see the link on how to make a DIY air filter? I might do that if we get another wave of smoke.
> 
> Not to discount your irritation, especially since you are getting way more smoke than we are, but I'm so grateful that it is only smoke. My dad's home is in the Santa Cruz mountains and they've had to be ready to evacuate twice out of three huge fires in the last month (or however long it's been). Their home has been safe, thankfully, but one of our forum members has a relative that did lose her home. The family we talked to at the winery on Sunday said the kids were freaked out because they saw horses burning as they were leaving the fire. Yes, living horses were dying before their eyes. These fires are doing so much damage and people are losing homes, property, animals and their own lives. Nevertheless, the smoke is still bothersome.


Thank you Leeann and Poonima. Yes the smoke is awful, but nothing compared to the folks that have lost so much to the fires. I count myself very lucky for that!

Yes, I liked the link on how to make your own filter. All the local stores are sold out on them, so making your own is the only thing you can do other than express ship one!

I hope your brother stays safe! My father is a retired fireman and I know it makes him crazy to sit at home now while these fires burn.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My mom and aunt (live in Monterey and Santa Cruz, respectively) have been talking about these fires a lot. I can't believe how bad it's gotten! My stepdad works in Santa Cruz and was almost stuck there overnight the other day because a fire broke out in Watsonville and they closed down Highway 1. The whole thing is insane and I hope everything clears up soon and everyone (including all of you in the area) stays safe!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh its baaaaad up here too!
Yesterday I woudn't even let the kids out to play, the smell of smoke was sooo bad!
I am ready for a break from the smoke, but I do appreciate that it seems to be keeping the temps down for us!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I feel for you - right now it seems to be a bit better smell-wise but the air is just horrible. I have moderate asthma and am so allergic to wood smoke so I've been wheezing like crazy. 

Stay safe everyone - and cool.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

:grouphug: to all of you dealing woth the effects from the CA fires. I lived with smoke from a large fire ONE afternoon once and it was trying... just ONE afternoon!! You are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh I feel for you - right now it seems to be a bit better smell-wise but the air is just horrible. I have moderate asthma and am so allergic to wood smoke so I've been wheezing like crazy.
> 
> Stay safe everyone - and cool.


Lisa, that's awful! My son and I both have asthma and have been keeping our inhalers handy. I've needed mine a couple times, but I'm really trying to stay out of it! A neighboring town cancelled their Frontier Days Parade and other small events are getting cancelled as well. We weren't supposed to have a large fireworks display this year, but I see it's back on and their claiming it will be 3 times larger than last year. YIKES! The smoke from the fireworks display is pretty bad the following day..I can't imagine why they'd still do it with all the smoke that's already in the air! :frusty:

Katie, I feel sorrier for you having the kids stuck inside! ound: I think we'll all be going stir crazy soon!

*I went to a movie on Sunday thinking it would be a nice indoor event, and it was smoky in the theater too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Lisa, that's awful! My son and I both have asthma and have been keeping our inhalers handy. I've needed mine a couple times, but I'm really trying to stay out of it! A neighboring town cancelled their Frontier Days Parade and other small events are getting cancelled as well. *We weren't supposed to have a large fireworks display this year, but I see it's back on and their claiming it will be 3 times larger than last year. YIKES! The smoke from the fireworks display is pretty bad the following day..I can't imagine why they'd still do it with all the smoke that's already in the air! :frusty:*
> 
> Katie, I feel sorrier for you having the kids stuck inside! ound: I think we'll all be going stir crazy soon!
> 
> *I went to a movie on Sunday thinking it would be a nice indoor event, and it was smoky in the theater too.


Fireworks are CRAZY anytime but this year it is insane to have them!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Fireworks are CRAZY anytime but this year it is insane to have them!


I agree with that!! :der:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm sending up prayers that the fires die down soon and winds move the smoke away.

If the smoke is wrecking havoc on your respiratory systems, I can't imagine what it's doing to the little ones with smaller lungs and a faster breathing rate. Every time we ride out a fire this is what worries me...the effects on the fur kids. 

Here's hoping you get cooler temps, mild rain and refreshing breezes really soon.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of all of you that have to deal with the fires and smoke. DH and I talk about and wonder how you can deal with it each night when we hear the news of the fires. I wish I could fly all of you to Georgia to deal with the heat -- because there is a way to handle that. Please be safe, everyone!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

My asthma has been killing me because of these fires. I am praying for rain to come and help the firefighters put all of them out.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

When we were at the Gridley shows the middle of the month and Butte County had around 24,000 acres on fire the smoke was bad and then we came back to Sacramento and it hasn't been any better here since. We drove from Gridley to Chico, where I grew up, and you could see the flames from the Highway and it was spreading so quickly until the winds died down. After they got that fire under control then the lightning strikes hit and the fires have been everywhere in the Northern part of the state. I am so happy for dog doors and they can go in and out by themselves. Fortunately they choose to run and play when the temps. are cooler in the early morning and late in the evening. It would be nice to hope for a cooling rain but the thunder storms that are expected this weekend may just make it worse. I feel sorry for those that are fooding so badly in the middle of the country and it would be nice if they could build a large channel (sp?) to send all their extra water west so we could have it here to fill our lakes and save those that are flooding. We are definately at the mercy of the weather. Christy, I'm not sure it is better over here as far as the smoke but you are more then welcome to come with your babies and hang out. I only have a few here so what is a couple more and I do have a guest room.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Christy, I'm not sure it is better over here as far as the smoke but you are more then welcome to come with your babies and hang out. I only have a few here so what is a couple more and I do have a guest room.


Thank you! You sure put a smile on my face. You're very generous Elaine. :biggrin1: I like your idea about sending that flood water west. We could sure use it! Everyone pray for rain this weekend~not more lightning strikes!

I worry about all the critters too and just what effect this has on them. I try to keep the air in the house as clean as possible because I also have parrots and they have such delicate respiratory systems.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I cannot imagine living in an area where forest fires are so common. I really do feel for what your going through. I can't imagine they have so many fires that they actually have to abandon fighting them due to lack of fire fighters.

Derek


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I never had to deal with fires while I lived in California. It sounds really awful. I'm glad you're safe.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all your problems. I'm sure everything will eventually be alright. But, in the meantime, we Canadians are very welcoming to newcomers... ;-)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> I cannot imagine living in an area where forest fires are so common. I really do feel for what your going through. I can't imagine they have so many fires that they actually have to abandon fighting them due to lack of fire fighters.
> 
> Derek


LOL! It probably seems that way, but really fires aren't all that common here! California is a pretty long state and southern CA had some pretty nasty fires last year. I guess this year was just our turn. We had a very dry winter. Usually at this time of year the brush would've still been green rather than dry and then to get a dry lightnign storm with so many strikes is unheard of! Just a real freak thing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sending you prayers for these fires to be out and the to keep everyone safe. I'm in disbelief of all the crazy weather happening this year. Here we have had tornados and flooding(Iowa) and the fires again burning in California---it seems everywhere you go is heartbreak for someone either losing their house or possesions...and your health from the effects of these things. There are people getting really sick from flood waters and I'm sure breathing all that smoke really does a number on your lungs and eyes etc. Take care all you in California and stay safe :grouphug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Trusting things are getting better for all of you in Northern California who have been suffering from the fires and smoke. We have fires during dry winters in Florida and I really suffer with my asthma...I can surely relate to what you are going through. And all the tornados, and floods...here in Mich. we've had tremendous windstorms and rain, trees and limbs down...so many miseries all over the country...

Prayers going out to all of you living amid dangerous conditions, hardship and worry now...

Suzy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

All that smoke is horrible  Glad you're not in the line of fire but you sure aren't having any fun. Any chance of taking a mini vacation just to breathe some clean air?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> My asthma has been killing me because of these fires. I am praying for rain to come and help the firefighters put all of them out.


We got 2 different air filters for the house. One isn't worth diddly but the other one is awesome. It's from Brookstone and cleans the air FAST. Whoa, they're on sale right now too http://www.brookstone.com/sl/product/5398-pure-ion-advanced-air-cleaner.html


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's gotton much better lately. Some days are smoky, but others have been clearer. At least it lets up sometimes. That makes it easier to deal with. Mostly it's nicer to stay indoors unless the smoke clears off. I hope they can get these fires out soon. I really feel sorry for the families whose homes are threatened.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just wondering how you were doing Christy....it must be difficult:hug:

I hope Kimberly's brother stays safe.....I believe she posted he was fighting these fires.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I was just wondering how you were doing Christy....it must be difficult:hug:
> 
> I hope Kimberly's brother stays safe.....I believe she posted he was fighting these fires.


I hope he does too! We're doing much better here. The air quality isn't always the greatest, but it's a heck of a lot better than it was! Some days are better than others, but it was the relentless smoke that was really getting to me. As of the weekend, they were stating that 45% of the fires were contained in my area.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad things are clearing up a bit. it must be dreadful.


----------

